# Riding with all these fires around us



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The San Fernando Valley is socked in. I went to Echo Park for dinner last night and could smell the smoke there too. The westside is worse. 

Anybody know of any smokeless places to ride?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Anybody know of any smokeless places to ride?


France?

seriously, all local riding is off until this clears, IMO. You could drive up the 2 towards Mt. Wilson, Chileo, Newcomb, etc. Coming back down into it would be a bummer.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Big Bear, Rim of the World, or Idylwild. It's a drive to get there though. Basically you need to head east, away from the fires (yeah, that's a duh).


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The air is going to be pretty nasty till the fires are done with. Then there is all that particulate matter that is laying on the ground waiting to be picked-up by all the cars and winds. I hope we get a bit of rain to wash the area down. Until then I'm not going out. 

Was in Cambria, Paso Robles region on Friday and I didn't observe any ash from the Montecito fire.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*...*



il sogno said:


> The San Fernando Valley is socked in. I went to Echo Park for dinner last night and could smell the smoke there too. The westside is worse.
> 
> Anybody know of any smokeless places to ride?


_Saturday AM_: San Gabriel River from the Beach to the mountains and back. About an hour after the ride, the skies were brown and the Sun orange from the Santa Ana Canyon fire.

_Sunday AM_: Long Beach is right at the southern edge of the smoke plume from the Santa Ana Canyon fire. I rode down the Beach to Newport Backbay, inland to Lake Forest and back. Most of the ride was clear; the worst of it was the first mile and the last.

_Monday AM_: Rode down the Beach and up the Santa Ana River to Yorba Park and back. I caught a whiff or two of the smoky smell, but smelled far more soap emanating from the people I rode by....

I've been riding away from the smoke meaning into Orange County where it's been clear and have had no respiratory problems. I had more problems with ash in my eyes at the end of Sunday's ride....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Let's keep it in perspective...*

I'm in the San Fernando Valley and I can chew the air here. I missed riding Sunday and running this morning. Hopefully we can get out there soon. More importantly, I feel horribly for all the people that lost their homes! I can miss a few days of riding...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bixe said:


> I've been riding away from the smoke meaning into Orange County where it's been clear and have had no respiratory problems. I had more problems with ash in my eyes at the end of Sunday's ride....


you're kidding yourself if you think you're riding in "clear" air right now in LA or OC

http://www2.aqmd.gov/webappl/gisaqi2/VEMap3D.aspx?query=Forecast_Today_Prod


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*You Are Right....*



Bixe said:


> _I've been riding away from the smoke meaning into Orange County where the Air Quality Index is 104 and considered unhealthful for sensitive persons and have had no respiratory problems. I had more problems with ash in my eyes at the end of Sunday's ride...._





Hollywood said:


> you're kidding yourself if you think you're riding in "clear" air right now in LA or OC


More than a momentary lapse of reason. Fixed.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I got a terrible case cabin fever. I want to ride. Maybe that junk will clear out by tomorrow.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

we all do 



il sogno said:


> I got a terrible case cabin fever. I want to ride. Maybe that junk will clear out by tomorrow.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I didn't ride, so I tinkered instead. Same level of satisfaction.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Same here...been tinkering. The withdrawal is :crazy:


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Come to San Diego. The coastal run from Oceanside to Torrey Pines and back is a great ride.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

AQ is still bad...the particulate matter section is unhealthy. Like clock work...looks like there is a chance for some rain Tues-Thrusday. Nice to wash the stuff down, let us just hope we don't get a huge downpour to cause mudslides in the the burn areas.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Aqi*



Kuma601 said:


> AQ is still bad...the particulate matter section is unhealthy. Like clock work...looks like there is a chance for some rain Tues-Thursday. Nice to wash the stuff down, let us just hope we don't get a huge downpour to cause mudslides in the the burn areas.


I haven't ridden less than 50 miles/day in the last two weeks in the Long Beach/North O.C. area.
While I am _self _deluded, there is no point in kidding anyone else.

A few dozen years ago on summer afternoons, we would ride through Ontario/Upland up into San Antonio Canyon when the San Gabriel Mtns. weren't visible a dozen miles away for weeks on end. By the time we got to the dam, the lungs were burning, the throat was raspy, but if you waited for clear air, you didn't ride until the season was done.

You make your own call given the circumstances... as if I knew anything about common sense.

South Coast AQMD...


----------

